# Nebraska forms?



## newlifeforus (Mar 11, 2012)

hello friends,
We have moved to Nebraska. As a homeschooling family what do I need to do to file or whatever? I looked online and I keep coming up with a link that doesnt go anywhere.
thanks so much!
Christina


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi and welcome! I'm not in Nebraska, but this looks like what you need:

https://www.education.ne.gov/fos/or...ls/Downloads/1617/R13_Checklist_and_Forms.pdf


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Have you checked the HSLDA website? They have information by state.


----------

